# Hitachi M12VC bit stuck



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a new router... I haven't used a router for almost 30 years, and wish to do so soon... 

First off, the collet at the bottom of the pic was stuck inside the router from the factory after I unscrewed the chuck... I removed it with a pliers and screwed on the smaller bit collet chuck, and now it's stuck with the bit... 

The bigger collet and the chuck at the bottom do not snap together like I watched in a video, although the smaller collet and chuck were together

I tightened both chucks as tight as I could to try to remove the respective collets, and neither would... 

So, I'm as stuck as the bit now... Any ideas on how to get this out / if it's a manufacturing flaw I need to exchange the router for etc???

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome nameless person...
see if this helps...


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks, but no... Hitachi doesn't have instructions or troubleshooting... What they do say is probably the same thing for inserting and removing a drill bit from a drill chuck


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Some collets have a 2 stage untightening process where it will get loose, unscrew a ways, and then get tight again. However, my M12VC doesn't seem to work that way and the last bit I stuck in it didn't want to come out either. You can tap it downward or from the side and it let go. Might take 10 to 20 taps or more but it will eventually work. Just be careful you don't hit a cutting edge.


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks, but short of destroying the threads or something, it isn't budging... I haven't even plugged it in yet, so it's going back for a different brand...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Everson said:


> Thanks, but short of destroying the threads or something, it isn't budging... I haven't even plugged it in yet, *so it's going back for a different brand.*..


can we suggest Bosch...
http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...html?start=3&cgid=bosch-reconditioned-routers
free shipping and no tax...
reconditioned Bosch is a sure bet..


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, I bought the Bosch router table and was going to buy the router as well, but they only have a 1 yr. warranty compared with Hitachi's 5 year... 

Then again, if you can't even get to the part of plugging it in, 5 years doesn't mean anything


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Everson said:


> Well, I bought the Bosch router table and was going to buy the router as well, but they only have a 1 yr. warranty compared with Hitachi's 5 year...
> 
> *Then again, if you can't even get to the part of plugging it in, 5 years doesn't mean anything*


going and getting the Hitachi, then returning it, acquiring a replacement all add to the intangible costs... 

I trust you have seen this post...

Bosch has earned my vote..
Bosch 1617EVSPK in a reconditioned or new...
the better, best, more gooder choice..

2nd to none CS and tech/equipment support...
real work horse...
lasts long time...
they are very good investment protects the bottom line and a substantial value also... 

I think/feel/believe that Bosch to be a most outstanding company...
they have a proven track record (VOE) on manning up to any found rare problems/issues... quite unlike some/most of the other tool manufactures/companies... (VOE)...
(you other guys listening)???

I have a lot of their tools...and I mean a lot... as in major many... (51 routers alone)...
I started using Bosch in the late 70's to replace tools that weren't making the ''grade''... Many of these tools are still in service.... 

Overall Bosch has less down time, less hassles, less additional monies spent, longevity, planned obsolesce isn't an issue and less all around grief... 
their tools have proven that they have a cost effective track record over and over again...
(this is taking into account tangible and intangible costs)..

if you don't mind mediocre disposable tools.....
buy "other" ....
I'll stay with Bosch... I've learned my lessons...

Everything may not be always a bed of roses but Bosch definitely busts their butts to clear and/or deal with of as many of the thorns as possible so you don't have to......


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

You could have written the same thing about Craftsman back in the day... Times change, and so does where things are made... I emailed them asking about the 1 year warranty... I need a good answer before I go further with that


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

A 5 year warranty on a tool that already don't work may have a warranty not worth the paper it is written on. Just my opinion.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got to go with Stick on the Bosch. That old codger knows what he talking about!!!

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Everson said:


> You could have written the same thing about Craftsman back in the day... Times change, and so does where things are made... I emailed them asking about the 1 year warranty... I need a good answer before I go further with that


''back in the day'' I had Cm...
and they are all dead....


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

From Bosch's website... (No reply from them by email yet)

"Professional Bosch Power Tools meet the highest quality standards. That's why we confidently offer Industry Best Product Warranties."


"To make a claim under this Limited Warranty, you must return the complete portable or benchtop power tool product, transportation prepaid, to any BOSCH Factory Service Center or Authorized Service Center."


"transportation and freight are the responsibility of the customer."


I'm completely independent, with nothing against Bosch or any other brand, and am so far hoping my Hitachi is a dud and I have better luck with a replacement... That being said, Bosch's "Industry Best Product Warranties" that apply to tools that meet the "highest quality standards" is tied with their adopted son Skil and Craftsman, and only beats Harbor Freight... 

That, Gentlemen, proceeds what's known as a golf clap


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have 3 Hitachis and like them very much. You won't be likely to collect on the warranty from my experience. I also have 2 DeWalts and bothh of them are good routers. I've had a couple of Cman routers and they aren't so good. You could get a bit stuck in any of them from my experience. In the picture it looks like the shoulder of the collet is still visible. If you go around it tapping gently sideways on the shoulder it will let go. Or you can tap on the bit and it will do the same.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick,

Sounds like he's putting a Bosch in the same camp as Harbor Freight.

If he worries this much now, wait til a piece of material gets messed up or he makes a wrong cut. Then we'd see how good the "operator error" warranty is. 

I think he better go find something else to do and come back in another 30 years. 

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Stick,
> 
> Sounds like he's putting a Bosch in the same camp as Harbor Freight.
> 
> ...


saw that...
best to let it ride...


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

HAHA... At no point did I compare HF with Bosch in quality... The instructions to the manufacturers of HF power tools is probably along the lines of "Make sure it makes noise when plugged in... for a while"

Bosch is the ones setting the length of their warranty so low... What are they afraid of??? And why do I have to pay to ship the thing back and forth while it's STILL in warranty???

And where is it made??? I have seen in Mexico, China or Germany... Obviously, the latter is preferred, but they haven't returned any email to me... You can be brand loyal like Stick, but they don't make things like they used to... It's all max profit and very little customer service across every industry... 

Read the Bosch warranty rules if you want... You have to treat the thing with kid gloves like it's fine China... Oops, no pun intended... I'm not going to throw it against a wall, but I also don't want to be afraid to ding it up a little...


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have 3 Hitachis and like them very much. You won't be likely to collect on the warranty from my experience. I also have 2 DeWalts and bothh of them are good routers. I've had a couple of Cman routers and they aren't so good. You could get a bit stuck in any of them from my experience. In the picture it looks like the shoulder of the collet is still visible. If you go around it tapping gently sideways on the shoulder it will let go. Or you can tap on the bit and it will do the same.


I'll try again with a mini hammer... 

The Dewalt at Lowe's has a 3 yr. warranty and it's $10 more than the Bosch... That's it for the plunge / fixed combos at Lowe's... Bosch, Skil, and DW...

I suspect I wouldn't have needed to post if I would have just gotten the Bosch the same day I bought their table, but I didn't simply because of the warranty...

That's why I love Hi-Point firearms... Inexpensive, 100% made in the USA, and a lifetime warranty even if you're the 9th owner of the gun...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I had nearly the same issue. I ruined the bit try about everything I could think of to do. Wives are Golden. My bride of 50 plus years solved the problem for me. She said why don't you just freeze the bit. I put the bit in a vice and packed the bit and vice and all i could in ice. We let it set for several minutes. I began tapping on the bottom of the router with a piece of wood and a hammer. I just tapped very lightly on the bottom of the router. The router was worthless to me if I could not get the router bit to come loose. In just a few taps the bit came loose. Now the Hee/ Haw starts from the rest of the family. But bottom line is, it did the job. Thanks to Wife.


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

I'll remember that about the Ice... Thanks


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I'd rather buy a parachute with a one year guarantee and never need it than one with a lifetime and need it only once...


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Nickp said:


> I think I'd rather buy a parachute with a one year guarantee and never need it than one with a lifetime and need it only once...


That's why you have a backup... If Bosch doesn't even have the customer service staffing to answer a question about their warranty, either they don't have an answer because they are "high and mighty" Bosch, or they have a lot of claims to answer to first, or they could care less about prospective customers... 

I didn't say I had a machining shop and the need for 150 routers... I also didn't say I don't... If they don't answer emails, their warranty is non existent.. Red Flag


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dear emotional nameless person....

this is a request just made to Bosch via email....

please note the 2 day disclaimer...
please stay tuned...

.


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

What makes you think I'm emotional over a power tool???

Almost every company has that 2 day or so window... I have never seen a major company take so long... As in, they HIRE people to do that umm... Oh yeah, Customer Service...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You don't need to worry about the Bosch warranty. About 5 years ago some forum members were having trouble with switches not working because they got packed up with fine sawdust. Bosch realized that the problem was that the switch wasn't sealed so they made a sealed replacement for it and anyone who contacted them and said they were having a problem with their switch on that model got a replacement, regardless of how long the had owned the router. Their Customer Service Dept is #1 with no one close to them. They may be the only company that truly realizes that the path to #1 spot is paved with satisfying customer complaints. That's not to say that there are no other good routers out there because there are, but you won't make a mistake buying a Bosch. I gave my son a Craftsman that I didn't need but he had a problem with the collet wouldn't hold so I bought him a 1617 combo kit to replace it with. As much as he uses a router it will probably last him the rest of his life.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I submitted an email to Bosch (with respect to an issue I was having on their website) at 9:05 pm on April 12. I received a computer-generated auto reply immediately and received an email response (from a human) at 12:35 the next day.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> I submitted an email to Bosch (with respect to an issue I was having on their website) at 9:05 pm on April 12. I received a computer-generated auto reply immediately and received an email response (from a human) at 12:35 the next day.


I expect that this is the norm for Bosch, not the exception. We'll see how long it take for them to answer me about my broken part on my new 4100.


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

vchiarelli said:


> I submitted an email to Bosch (with respect to an issue I was having on their website) at 9:05 pm on April 12. I received a computer-generated auto reply immediately and received an email response (from a human) at 12:35 the next day.


Okay, so they take care of IT issues... No surprise, every company I have worked for in the computer era has 6 or so techs always doing something...


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You don't need to worry about the Bosch warranty. About 5 years ago some forum members were having trouble with switches not working because they got packed up with fine sawdust. Bosch realized that the problem was that the switch wasn't sealed so they made a sealed replacement for it and anyone who contacted them and said they were having a problem with their switch on that model got a replacement, regardless of how long the had owned the router. Their Customer Service Dept is #1 with no one close to them. They may be the only company that truly realizes that the path to #1 spot is paved with satisfying customer complaints. That's not to say that there are no other good routers out there because there are, but you won't make a mistake buying a Bosch. I gave my son a Craftsman that I didn't need but he had a problem with the collet wouldn't hold so I bought him a 1617 combo kit to replace it with. As much as he uses a router it will probably last him the rest of his life.



Everything SOUNDS like it should be, and I don't doubt your experience for a second... It SOUNDS like it applied to Craftsman in the past (Did)... Toyota (Did)... Farmers Insurance (Did)... On and on... The change in how things are made affected how they are represented as well... 

Bosch's customer service should write me back and say "Don't worry about our tools, we have your back"... Instead, they don't write anything, and their rules for their warranty is a giant legal document... I don't want to read a book, I want to make some cabinets


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As I said, I like Hitachis and have an M12V and an M12V2. The only part that is the same between the two models is the nameplate. There are zero interchangeable parts which tells me that at some point I will probably have trouble finding parts if I need them. They are very good routers for the money and I expect that I will get my use outt of them before that is a problem. You will be way more likely to find Bosch parts down the road. That's a big part of the reason I gave my son one of their kits. Everybody's warranty is a large pile of legalese these days. Through feedback from many forum members over the years has shown that Bosch will be the most likely company to deal with an issue if it is something they are at fault over while most other companies will just say sorry, your warranty has expired or that the problem is user abuse.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@Everson N/A...So let me see if I read you correctly...Warranty statements all seem like garbage, hard to read, not the easiest to comply, all require sending the tool to a service center and they all require shipping on the part of the consumer. Equally, it seems you have a point to make about your particular experience which also seems to be a minority experience.

That being the case, it seems we're all stuck in the same position and the only thing we can go by is reputation and the trust of fellow woodworker recommendations. This seems logical to me and makes sense that trust in those recommendations goes a long way.

This forum has many lifetimes of experiences...good and bad. Experiences that none of us individually could ever attain in any single lifetime. Myself, for example, when I joined this forum I didn't know a single thing about Bosch routers but I have owned Bosch tools for a long time that I've never had to ship for repairs and have always been able to get replacement parts regardless of their age. I've never had to ship to a service center although I'm sure I would take advantage of that if one were located in my town. In seeking advice of the forum it allowed me to gain the experience of those before me and so it behooved me to take advantage of those combined experiences. 

Certainly the name brand routers all have something to offer besides a badly written warranty...so what's left is our own preference in selecting what tool we want to buy and for our own reasons.
If the reason is price, the Hitachi is the obvious choice (although Craftsman packages are also likewise as cheap)...on the other hand if service is important, the company with a proven level of satisfaction to their customers would be the obvious choice. If none were to take care of their customers, I guess I would stick to my fishing on the weekends and be happy...

For my own experiences, I've never been dissatisfied when I've contacted Bosch by phone...

So I guess it's up to the individual buyer...what's important...? Price or service...? It's different with everyone. Go for it...

Best of luck with your choice...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nick,

He's not worth the time to answer or even explain anything.

HJ


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Nick,
> 
> He's not worth the time to answer or even explain anything.
> 
> HJ


John, all you have done is make up assumptions, trying to figure out what I'm thinking... Bosch is not the same as HF... I never said that... I never got close to saying that

You are bad at comprehension, and horrible at psychology


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Nickp said:


> @Everson N/A...So let me see if I read you correctly...Warranty statements all seem like garbage, hard to read, not the easiest to comply, /QUOTE]
> 
> The warranty should be Iron Clad 100%... Period... As far as price, it's $30 more for a Bosch... Everybody promoting Bosch here sounds like they have the old tools when warranties meant something...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it is clearly evident that you personally have not dealt w/ Bosch's CS/TS...
as stated they, Bosch, rule in this department...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

REMEMBER
These are the opinion of the posters,
an opinion is a judgment, viewpoint, or statement about matters commonly considered to be subjective.


----------



## Everson (Apr 13, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> it is clearly evident that you personally have not dealt w/ Bosch's CS/TS...
> as stated they, Bosch, rule in this department...


Yes, it is evident... CS has not returned my email... If people have no problem buying tools from a company that won't return emails about pre purchase questions, more power to them

Good luck with the TS part, I hope nobody needs it


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Everson said:


> Nickp said:
> 
> 
> > @Everson N/A...So let me see if I read you correctly...Warranty statements all seem like garbage, hard to read, not the easiest to comply, /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You don't need to worry about the Bosch warranty. About 5 years ago some forum members were having trouble with switches not working because they got packed up with fine sawdust. Bosch realized that the problem was that the switch wasn't sealed so they made a sealed replacement for it and anyone who contacted them and said they were having a problem with their switch on that model got a replacement, regardless of how long the had owned the router. Their Customer Service Dept is #1 with no one close to them. They may be the only company that truly realizes that the path to #1 spot is paved with satisfying customer complaints. That's not to say that there are no other good routers out there because there are, but you won't make a mistake buying a Bosch. I gave my son a Craftsman that I didn't need but he had a problem with the collet wouldn't hold so I bought him a 1617 combo kit to replace it with. As much as he uses a router it will probably last him the rest of his life.


I had the dust problem with my Bosch 1617. One phone call, Iowa or somewhere, got me directions to a service centre and a replacement. Since then I've bought several Bosch pieces. All great.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Everson said:


> What makes you think I'm emotional over a power tool???
> 
> Almost every company has that 2 day or so window... I have never seen a major company take so long... As in, they HIRE people to do that umm... Oh yeah, Customer Service...


Is anger an emotion?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Everson said:
> 
> 
> > If we continue with the logic of that statement...if everyone is still using older tools ("when warranties meant something"), then I guess that they have never needed, or have had successful repairs done that have kept them in service.
> ...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Ruh, roh...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Ruh, roh...


Ruh, roh, indeed!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds to me like you didn't need to explain the problem to them so why keep you waiting for the part.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sounds to me like you didn't need to explain the problem to them so why keep you waiting for the part.


Exactly!

I didn't need to jump through any hoops, justify anything, or argue it as a warranty issue...guess they more then live up to their reputation for Customer Service.

I have no complaints about their warranty or Customer Service, does anyone else?:no::no::no:


----------



## HoneyDoer (Mar 17, 2009)

I've had the same problem with my Hitachi since day one but since I rarely used it (think weekend warrior here) I thought no biggie. That was until today when I really needed it to work and was ready to throw it across the room to see if that would get the bit out. Came here to see what new router to get and found this thread. Who woulda thunk it. I get confirmation that my Hitachi is a POS and that Bosch is the way to go. Thanks Router Forums. You guys are the best. 

P.S. I really like the Hitachi just hate the bit problem. I'll just lock a good multipurpose bit in it and set it on the shelf. Thanks again guys.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I didn't need to jump through any hoops, justify anything, or argue it as a warranty issue...guess they more then live up to their reputation for Customer Service.
> 
> I have no complaints about their warranty or Customer Service, does anyone else?:no::no::no:


I made a promise to provide updates on the status of my warranty claim, for those who may be interested; I received a replacement part from Bosch today. Total time from opening up the contact with Bosch until delivery; 11 calendar days, four of which were weekend days.

The part retails for $.66. It was sent, no questions asked, via UPS. Bosch could have sent it USPS for $.49 and the cost of an envelope...instead it was boxed and shipped. This had to have been several times the cost of the part.

I never had to speak to a person, yet they communicated every step of the process via email.

Make you own decisions on the quality of the Bosch warranty and Customer Service.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys there is an alternative to the Hitachi collet, namely a type 12 Muscle Chuck. The Muscle Chuck is far superior to the average collet whether it works properly or not, is much faster and easier to use. There is a good chance that forum members still get a discount if you ask. Search Muscle Chuck on this forum for more info on it.Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright

There is nothing wrong with the M12VC, it's just the collet design that is a problem. I find the router a joy to use.


----------

